# Sind VPS systeme sicher?



## siketch (8. März 2006)

Auf den vorschlag hin habe ich diese frage in einem neuen thread gestartet

Hi Leute
 Will nochmal das thema sicherheit aufgreifen. Ich bin grafiker in der türkei und mache auch webdesign templateanpassungen usw. In letzter zeit hat sich die frage auf webdesign erhöht. Natürlich arangiere ich die domains und webspaces für meine kunden und übergebe sie arbeit komplett fertig (fertigem webauftritt usw.). Nun dachte ich mir dass ich so ein VPS system miete und selber hosting an meine kunden anbiete. Aber wass ich so im netz über möchtegern admins(wie ich) lese erschreckt mich. Ich hab mal plesk ausprobiert 2 tage lang mal damit rumgespielt. Plesk scheint mir ein sehr übersichtliches programm zu sein vor allem für anfaenger. 
 Nun meine frage: Wenn man stinknormal im plesk eine domain konnektiert und emails für diese domain anlegt. Was kann man denn da falsch machen (nicht falsch verstehen) sind denn trotzdem die sicherheitslücken soo gross?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (8. März 2006)

N'Abend,

ein VPS ist nichts anderes als ein virtueller dedizierter Server. Der einzige Unterschied zum eigenen dedizierten Server ist, dass sich einige virtuelle Server eine Server-Hardware teilen.

Nichtsdestotrotz hast du volle root-Rechte auf dem virtuellen Server und musst dich dementsprechend um die Administration desselbigen kümmern. Andernfalls können Angreifer z.B. nicht upgedatete Apache- und PHP-Version, etc. kompromittieren und dir so enormen Schaden hinzufügen.

Aufgrund deines geschriebenen Beitrages würde ich dir Reseller-Webspace empfehlen. Dabei kümmert sich der Anbieter um die Systemsicherheit, wobei du dann tatsächlich nur noch Pakete für deine Kunden einrichten müsstest und mit der Systemsicherheit nichts mehr am Hut hast.

Wenn du Interesse an Reseller-Webspace hast, kannst du mir gerne eine PN / Email an info /at/ busoft /punkt/ de senden, so dass ich dir ein Angebot zukommen lassen kann.


----------



## siketch (8. März 2006)

Sicher MUSS man Adminkentnisse für einen serverbetrieb voraussetzen. Jedoch ist für mich viel wichtiger die frage: Kann man denn in Plesk was falsch machen, solange mann die sicherheitsupdates einspielt?

PS: Ich bin nicht geil darauf einen server zu besitzen. Ich berkomme fast jeden 3. Tag einen neuen kunden bekomme und warum sollten den Grosse unternehmen wiee Allinkl.com soviel geld über mich verdienen wenn ich doch selber die möglichkeit dazu habe hosting anzubieten.

Ein Reseller vertrag waere natürlich auch interessant aber was auch für mich ist, dass der webmailer des servers auch türkische chractere beim versenden von emails unterstützt. Allinkl.com weigert sich die nötigen einstellungen für meine domains vorzunehmen. Daher such ich eine schnelle Alternative. Ich habe über 100 Doamins bei denen laufen und bekomme jeden tag von meinen kunden stress dass die charaktere nicht so tun wie sie tuen sollen.


----------

